# MA for Young Cousin in Seattle WA?



## Msby (Sep 12, 2010)

My aunt just called me all the way from Seattle, Washington to ask about enrolling my 6 year old cousin in a martial arts school.  I just wanted to check to see if anyone on here is in that area and can recommend a place. They live in the Bellevue area. My aunt tells me that he's VERY energetic (like any boy his age) and has been trying to do stances around the house!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 12, 2010)

This is just my opinion (that's my disclaimer), but tell her to wait a few years.  Chances are, your aunt will put him in a school and I guarantee he will have quit in 6 months (12 months tops).  
I had a lady call me last week wanting to put her 3 year old in my class.  I asked her how she would feel about me teaching him arm breaks and phrases in Japanese and she didn't like that idea.  I asked her (politely) what she thought martial arts are.  She has friends who go to schools where they get belts from running around traffic cones and thinks that 8-year old black belts are normal.
I am sure many here will disagree and say that their neighbor's sister's dog groomer's son started when he was 4 and he is still in it and he is not 16, but what are the true statistics there?  What, maybe 5-10% of students under the age of 8 stick with it for more than a year?  Then, how many stick with it for 2 years?  What about 3 years?  
I feel that the older the student, the lower the dropout rate becomes.
How many of us feel that they have a 7 year old student that is beating the odds when soccer season rolls around?
This is just my opinion though.....

AoG


----------



## Omar B (Sep 12, 2010)

You do make a good point, but I started karate at 5 and now I'm 29 and still training so it's not unheard of.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 12, 2010)

Not unheard of, but the statistics are HEAVILY against it.  Did you go from 5-29 nonstop? (I am curious)  Or did you take breaks?

AoG


----------



## Omar B (Sep 12, 2010)

I broke my knee in karate at 16 (ended my soccer and tennis playing for life pretty much) so after surgery, recuperation and I started college that same year so I had a lot on my plate.  So it took till I was 18 to get back at it.


----------



## Steve (Sep 13, 2010)

Cindy Hales teaches BJJ for the Gracie Barra affiliate in Bellevue (Overlake area, IIRC).  She is a black belt affiliated with Rodrigo Lopes' GB school in downtown Seattle.

I can personally attest to her affinity for teaching kids.  She's awesome.  If the child is interested in grappling (many are naturally interested), has a lot of energy and wants to get into a martial art, I'd recommend considering this program.  It's great.


----------



## Brian King (Sep 13, 2010)

Aikido Eastside ( http://aikieast.com/ )has a great kids program. Info on the kids program here http://www.aikidoforchildren.com/

I can recommend without any reservation this program

Warmest regards
Brian King


----------

